# Constipation



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm having a  problem and need some advice.

We're 1-1/2 weeks into feeding raw and Vinny and Cherry are still having some trouble with stools that are too hard and with occasional small streaks of blood which are probably bone/straining related since they're so minimal. 

I've added more ground beef to their diet the past few days (they're now on 45% RMB, 50% MM, and 5% OM) and have been giving about 1-2 tablespoons of pumpkin at each meal with no discernable improvement. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

couple tablespoons of pumpkin usually fix Fanta right up. I would give it to her in the morning and at night her poop would be normal. couple of times we gave her a meat-less meal (we currently feed 3/day) that consisted of pumpkin, potatoes, egg and yogurt and that helped with hard stools almost immediately.

I'm sure Lauri and all the other experts will chime in soon, though.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

SandiR2 said:


> I've added more ground beef to their diet the past few days (they're now on 45% RMB, 50% MM, and 5% OM) and have been giving about 1-2 tablespoons of pumpkin at each meal with no discernable improvement.
> 
> Any other suggestions?



What are you using for RMBs?


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

our RMBs have been mostly chicken quarters, backs, and necks but also some pork necks and pork ribs. Cherry mostly gets necks (her favorite) and the more meaty backs for hers since she doesn't like pork very well but does get thighs/legs too. Everyone else eats the whole variety. She's a diva. haha


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Necks are very boney. Dakota can only tolerate 30-40% of the meals as neck, depending on how boney the necks are.


----------

